
TensorFlow 1.12 - SirOibaf
https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/releases/tag/v1.12.0
======
jamesblonde
Great new features for Keras here - particularly if you like using the
Estimator API.

* Keras models can now be saved and run directly from tensorflow serving.

* Keras models can now be evaluated using the Dataset API.

